# Combining a 167 controller & 6-5906 bell button with a R-100 transformer



## bbarxmar (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a friend that has a Lionel R 100 transformer. He is using the 167 Controller with the whistle and reverse buttons for control. Recently he purchased a lionel steam engine with rail sounds and needs to install the 6-5906 sound activator button for the bell control.

My question is, How do we incorporate the 6-5906 with the 167 using the R-100 transformer? Can this be done?

If it can, a circuit drawing would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Barry of Green Valley, AZ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't have a diagram just yet , but let's review the theory. The 167 is an old seleniun bridge rectifier. Will that work with the Railsounds? Since DC is directional it may activate the bell or whistle. That is if it is up to working with modern electronics. Or the other way around. 
I recently replaced one with a modern compact bridge to an old power supply. Actually you want to use two bell switches and wire them opposite from the transformer to the track.If you dare just replace one with the 167C. If they both operate the same sound switch a lead on one.

Two Button Link
Print the sheet for future use.]

That's a nice old transformer. I would like to see pic's of the layout!


----------



## bbarxmar (Jun 14, 2009)

I will have to confirm the 167 will operate the whistle or the bell for rail sounds. Years ago when I had my layout I used the 6-5906 with my ZW for bell control for my MTH trains with rail sounds and it worked well.

Thanks for the wiring diagram for the 2 6-5906's If I use these I guess the 167 will be used for direction only?

Will the 167, when connected to the "R" interfere with the operation of the 5906's? My friends layout is still under construction so my pictures yet. Thanks so much for your help. 
Barry


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Direction is just a switch. A number 50 button will work just as well. You can save the 167 for operating the old whistle tenders. I have one that needs attention. One of these days I will find a used railsounds tender. The buttons with the diodes should work out better.
Patience was needed to find this stuff the first time. I have been printing out the useful stuff to a folder for reference. If anything, I saved you some time so Your Welcome.


----------



## bbarxmar (Jun 14, 2009)

We will save the 167 for later use and use the 6-5906's. I'm not familiar with the 50 button. Is it used with an accessory? I tried E-bay and google with no luck. T man thanks again. Barry


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's called a control button. I couldn't find the number but i thought it was 50.


----------



## bbarxmar (Jun 14, 2009)

*50 control button*

Looks like it is the 90 control button used with many accessories. thanks Barry


----------

